# Why is Dirk playing so terribly?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm really annoyed with Dork as it is, so why do you think he's been terrible this series

Coaching change?
Houston defense?
New pope?


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

I think its that the defense that Bowen plays on him which is then followed by Tmac, really throws him off at the beginning and then that makes him feel uncomfortable shooting because he always has a hand on his face. THats my opinion..


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I agree...Ryan Bowen is alot like Bruce Bowen, he is just a pest that makes it difficult for you to play your game....Dirk hasn't even played THAT terrible, he is averaging just slightly under his season average. Rebounding and shooting percentage though is really hurting him.....

I think we should be more concerned with our perimeter defense.*


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

im so over this i think i might like watch the 2nd half of the next game but thats we are done im rooting for the suns to win the championship this yr now atleast an ex mav will get a ring but unlike tht idiot jibikao im still a mavs fan


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk hit 4 of his last 5 shots at the end of the game. He was starting to figure them out. Watch that and see what happens. He struggled but was better today. Still not playing up to his potential tho. But he is a shooter and he will find his stroke.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Dirk hit 4 of his last 5 shots at the end of the game. He was starting to figure them out. Watch that and see what happens. He struggled but was better today. Still not playing up to his potential tho. But he is a shooter and he will find his stroke.


YEAH I AGREE, JUST HOPE HE DOESNT FIND IT WHEN THE ROCKETS ARE UP 3-0, OR THE SERIES IS OVER...EITHER WAY THIS IS PROB GOING TO GO TO GAME 7. NOW IM PRETTY SURE THAT THERE ARE NO MAVS LEFT THAT TAKE THE MAVS IN 6,,OR AM I INCORRECT??? THATS WHAT I THOUGHT. 
PREDICTION: :angel: 
ROCKETS IN 7


----------



## Houston22 (Apr 21, 2005)

Answer: T-Mac!


----------



## Eurcides (Feb 25, 2005)

To think that the Mavs would be up 2-0 if Dirk had just been a little more on with his shooting. Tragic.

You could almost see this coming however. Dirk usually has one or two stretched a season where he has a shooting slump. Even a funk yes.

The last game of the regular season Dirk also shot horrid. I thought to myself, Uh oh I hope this doesn't carry over to the playoffs.

Well it looks like it has and here we are. Dirk could not have picked a worse time for one of these funks. Such is life as we know he didn't really choose it.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll give him one last game to drop 40+ or be flat oyut dominant, if that fails.......
I don't know yet, gimme some time :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think Dirk is just nervous because its his first playoff with Nash and Nellie. He'll get over it. I hope its soon.


----------



## DocG (Apr 24, 2005)

Are we really comparing Ryan Bowen to Bruce Bowen? Please. If Dirk can't take Ryan Bowen one on one then there is a problem.

They have done a good job at trapping Dirk at times and I think its made him hesitant. For some reason Dirk definitely has looked indecisive and uncomfortable..... lets hope he gets that fixed. 

Good news is he looked better in Game 2 and better as the game wore on.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

I saw Dirk had 2 rebounds today, was pretty surprised... first game he couldnt find his shot, 2nd game lost his rebounding... hope he doesn't get his act together for the upcoming games


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

DocG said:


> Are we really comparing Ryan Bowen to Bruce Bowen? Please. If Dirk can't take Ryan Bowen one on one then there is a problem.
> 
> They have done a good job at trapping Dirk at times and I think its made him hesitant. For some reason Dirk definitely has looked indecisive and uncomfortable..... lets hope he gets that fixed.
> 
> Good news is he looked better in Game 2 and better as the game wore on.


bingo! he has looked very uncomfortable in this series....the rox strategy has gotten him shook, the double teams are throwing him off, he's not getting easy shots...he started the game taking the ball to the hoop, but in the 2nd half he settled for jumpers (what's made him so good this year is that he's been able to get to the FT line at almost 10 a game)


as a rocket fan, im extremely nervous, because like houston, dallas is better on the road than they are at home...and those damn off. rebs are going to catch up with houston eventually (i hope not)


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Mavs is too good a team to rely on Dirk's one-on-one. 

If Dirk gets doubled, that means SOMEBODY else is open. As simple as that. That's how Suns plays their game. When you get doubled, throw out the ball to the open guy. You can't get any simpler than that. 

Mavs should be happy that Dirk CAN draw double team. Sucky teams don't have any stars that can draw double team and nobody is open. 


And the last time I checked, Finely isn't shooting very well.... so are the other shooters. Well, AJ needs to come up Plan B for the rest of the series. If this goes to 0-3, you are done.


----------



## DocG (Apr 24, 2005)

Dirk has had a real problem throwing the ball out of the double team so far. It gets frustrating watching Dirk try to throw the ball through their arms. Ugghh.

One thing I have noticed... they are doubling him hard in the corners. I would like to see him get the ball at the top of the key where he has better passing lanes or where they can get him some picks.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

DocG said:


> Dirk has had a real problem throwing the ball out of the double team so far. It gets frustrating watching Dirk try to throw the ball through their arms. Ugghh.
> 
> One thing I have noticed... they are doubling him hard in the corners. I would like to see him get the ball at the top of the key where he has better passing lanes or where they can get him some picks.


Exactly. If you know you are getting double teamed, DO NOT go to the corner. That's such a basic thing. AJ should have known that. When you get trapped in the corner, it's hard to throw the ball out. 

But being a 7footer, I really don't know why Dirk has such a problem throwing the ball out. It's either he throws out too slow or he just hesitates too much.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Eurcides said:


> To think that the Mavs would be up 2-0 if Dirk had just been a little more on with his shooting. Tragic.
> 
> You could almost see this coming however. Dirk usually has one or two stretched a season where he has a shooting slump. Even a funk yes.
> 
> ...


last game of the regular season? Nah the last WEEK of the regular season. He has been struggling for a minute.


----------

